# Eva Longoria Makeup



## burtnyks (Feb 2, 2008)

Hello,

I'm wondering if anyone can tell me a similar lipstick to what Eva is wearing.  I really like the color, it looks kind of peachy to me.  Also if you have any ideas on the eye make-up please let me know.  I can't really tell if its a purple smokey eye or more of a black/gray.

Thanks!!


----------



## baroquely (Feb 2, 2008)

I tried something similar to that recently and just did a smokey eye with some blacks and greys (my favorite is Print packed on and Black Tied in the inner corner, along the crease, and outer third of your eye) with something like Sketch and maybe a little Cranberry blended down into the Print/Black Tied. 

For the lips, I'd try Snob lipstick with a Lustreglass over them (Instant Gold is my favorite, but Love Nectar is more peachy).


----------



## cloudburst (Feb 2, 2008)

A suggestion for lips like hers: MAC oak lip liner w/ Brew l/s (or NARS Belle du Jour, more peachy).  Her eyes seems black & grey to me w/ a touch of warmth in the colours, maybe MAC Satin Taupe (on lid), Bobbi Brown Gunmetal (crease & around eye), MAC Carbon (crease & liner for extra darkness).


----------



## lvgz (Feb 2, 2008)

i have no recs.. but as a side note, i loove her makeup, but the overtanned body isnt working out. lol


----------



## beauty_marked (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_i have no recs.. but as a side note, i loove her makeup, but the overtanned body isnt working out. lol_

 
gosh. thats the first thing i noticed about this pic. and shes been looking like that ALOT lately in her appearances.

but shes beautiful and tannorexic and i still love her.


----------



## tomodachi_usagi (Feb 2, 2008)

wats up with her shoulder?


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Feb 3, 2008)

*i would def say

spice lipliner 
gel lipstick w/ clear lipglass on top


that wont work if ur not a medium tan like she is though i think*


----------



## burtnyks (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

At first I was going to try the suggestion of Brew lipstick but I think that was LE.  I have "fresh brew" but it seems darker to me.

I tried your suggestion Honey B.  I went out and purchased Gel lipstick which was a little scary at first......I had a limited edition color called Goddess I think.... I wore it to work and this guy said I looked like I just ate some crack!!  I've been a little scared of the light frosty colors since then.  Seemed to be a pretty good match.  The only thing I changed was C-thru lipglass instead of clear to tone down the frost.


----------



## Kuki (Feb 4, 2008)

try the smokey eyes with Brun e/s on lids and carbon e/s on outer 1/3!!! blend blend blend! and it will look great!! i dont like her tan! euww! she looks like she has a sunburnt shoulder! haha!! shes almost as orange as tom jones! but shes still pretty!


----------



## moopoint (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_gosh. thats the first thing i noticed about this pic. and shes been looking like that ALOT lately in her appearances.

but shes beautiful and tannorexic and i still love her._

 
Agreed.


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tomodachi_usagi* 

 
_wats up with her shoulder?_

 
sun damage?  That's what first came to mind.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow!!! she is about as dark as her husband these days....


----------



## moonlit (Apr 4, 2009)

Her e/s- could be moth brown/satin taupe? I love the eyes.. the shoulders look sad..


----------



## sharkbytes (Apr 4, 2009)

That lipstick looks exactly like Fleshpot, with something glossy on top (C-thru, best bet)  and a darker lipliner like maybe spice or chestnut.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 5, 2009)

She is def wearing snob lipstick.  Im about as dark as her and thats exactly the way it looks on me.


----------

